# epair equivalent for Layer 3



## D-FENS (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi all,

Is there an analog to the epair(4) network interface, but working only on Layer 3 (ip(3)). For example like tun(4) is the Layer 3 equivalent of tap(3).

My goal is to establish a link between a host and a jail, whereby the host will be routing the traffing to/from the jail. I CAN do it with epair, but I am guessing that staying only on Layer 3 would be much more lightweight, which should spare system resources and be faster, right?

I cannot find any documentation or examples, and I've been searching for 2 solid days.
Thanks in advance!

:rocco:


----------

